# Athens bookshops



## Earion (Jan 11, 2017)

Με συγκίνησε ένα γράμμα αναγνώστη στο χριστουγεννιάτικο τεύχος του TLS και θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
Προηγουμένως πρέπει να ξετυλίξω ένα, ευτυχώς σύντομο, κουβάρι, για να καταλάβετε αρχή και τέλος της ιστορίας.
Στο τεύχος της 2ας Δεκεμβρίου ο Michael Caines παρουσιάζει το βιβλίο του Jorge Carrión, μεταφρασμένο στα αγγλικά με τον τίτλο _Bookshops_, και του επισημαίνει μερικά πραγματολογικά λάθη, μεταξύ των οποίων και κάτι που αφορά την Αθήνα: ο Carrión γράφει ότι το γνωστό βιβλιοπωλείο Κάουφμαν της Αθήνας «ισοπεδώθηκε» (razed) στα επεισόδια του Φεβρουαρίου του 2012. Όχι, διορθώνει ο Michael Caines, the Librairie Kauffmann may be gone, but it was not destroyed in the rioting, as were two nearby film theatres in February 2012: it went out of business.
Αυτά ως εδώ.
Στο χριστουγεννιάτικο τεύχος, στη στήλη με τα γράμματα των αναγνωστών, διαβάζω το εξής:

Athens bookshops

Sir, —In his review of Jorge Carrión’s _Bookshops_ (December 2), Michael Caines mentions the author’s “melancholy belief ... that the Arcade [where Kauffmann’s bookshop in Athens was located] was razed during the riots in 2012”. Caines points out that, contrary to Carrión’s belief, “the Librairie Kauffmann may be gone, but it was not destroyed in the rioting, as were two nearby film theatres in February 2012: it went out of business”. In fact, the Arcade, filled today with eateries and tasteless cafes, was left unscathed by the riots.
Kauffmann’s served faithfully its French-speaking Athenian customers for over a century before being sold off to a Thessalonian entrepreneur who was completely uninterested in books. The bookshop burned down under mysterious circumstances a few months after the sale.
Apart from Kauffmann’s the Arcade housed the Book Nest, arguably Athen’s best English-language bookshop from the 1960s until its demise in the late 90s. Its great popularity among Athenian bibliophiles was due, to a great extent, to the presence of the late Thanasis Tsimekas, a prodigiously well-read, passionate and expressive employee, always ready to debate and recommend works of politics and literature to his customers.

PHILIPPOS CHATZOPOULOS, _Kathimerini_, Athens

Όποιος δεν έχει προλάβει τη Φωλιά του Βιβλίου και τον πληθωρικό, στο σώμα και στο πνεύμα, Θανάση Τσιμέκα, δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει το τσίμπημα στην καρδιά. Καλά λένε ότι γινόμαστε ευσυγκίνητοι καθώς γερνάμε. Εγώ ευχαριστώ το Φ.Χ. που μας τον θύμισε και (εκτός από τις καλόδεχτες πληροφορίες για τα υστερνά του Κάουφμαν, που τις αγνοούσα) άναψε κι ετούτο το κεράκι στη μνήμη του Θανάση.


----------



## Lefki (Jan 11, 2017)

Στη Φωλιά του Βιβλίου μόνο αντίσκηνο δεν είχα στήσει στα σχολικά και φοιτητικά μου χρόνια. Τον πάντα προσηνή Θανάση τον θυμάμαι καλά και με πολλή ευγνωμοσύνη για τις ατέλειωτες αναζητήσεις και περιηγήσεις μας στα Γράμματα. Δεν ήξερα ότι έχει φύγει από τη ζωή... πρέπει να έφυγε νέος. Επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω κι εγώ τη φλόγα της μνήμης μου στη γλυκόπικρη αυτή αναδρομή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2017)

Τη Φωλιά του Βιβλίου τη βρήκα στην Πανεπιστημίου όταν ανέβηκα στην Αθήνα. Δεν αποκλείεται ο Θανάσης Καστανιώτης, που δούλευε τότε στην υπόγα, να θυμάται ακόμα τον δεκαοχτάχρονο δάσκαλο που κατέθετε εκεί, σε λεξικά και γραμματικές, το μισό του μισθό.


----------



## rogne (Jan 12, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι η Φωλιά άντεξε λίγο περισσότερο απ' τα τέλη των 90ς, μέχρι (πολύ-πολύ) αρχές των 00ς. Και ο Κάουφμαν είχε καλά αγγλικά εκτός απ' τα γαλλικά, όχι πάρα πολλά, πάντως αρκετά σε μερικούς τομείς και κυρίως ενημερωμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2017)

Από τη Φωλιά έχω τουλάχιστον ένα τριπλογεμισμένο ράφι με αγγλόφωνη Sci-Fi, γι' αυτό κυρίως την επισκεπτόμουν. Στον Κάουφμαν, ως αγάλλιστος, δεν θυμάμαι να μπήκα ποτέ. Έχω όμως και από εκεί μια αστεία ανάμνηση.

Όταν ήμουν 10-11 χρονών, και είχα αρχίσει τα προκαταρκτικά γερμανικά, έπαιζα γράφοντας σε χαρτάκια στα γερμανικά διάφορα ονόματα των αντιπάλων του Γιώργου Θαλάσση που διάβαζα στον «Μικρό Ήρωα» μαζί με τον βαθμό τους. :) Κάποιο από αυτά ήταν, ξέρω γω τώρα, Franz Fischer, der (sic) General.

Ο πατέρας μου βρήκε κάπου αφημένο το χαρτάκι, νόμισε ότι ήταν τίτλος κάποιου βιβλίου και, θέλοντας να με ευχαριστήσει, πήγε στον Κάουφμαν να μου το αγοράσει (ακόμα δεν είχαν ανοίξει στην Αθήνα τα εξειδικευμένα βιβλιοπωλεία στη γερμανόφωνη βιβλιογραφία).

Το μεσημέρι, επέστρεψε χαρούμενος από τη δουλειά του για να μου ανακοινώσει ότι «στο βιβλιοπωλείο τού είπαν πως το βιβλίο θα έρθει από Δευτέρα». Το όφελος, μετά τις αμοιβαίες εξηγήσεις, ήταν το μάθημα ότι «ποτέ δεν λέμε στον πελάτη ότι κάτι δεν υπάρχει ή δεν το έχει το μαγαζί» (ο πατέρας μου ήταν έμπορος εκείνη την εποχή ακόμα).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 12, 2017)

Ο Κάουφμαν έκλεισε γύρω στο '08, επειδή οι τράπεζες δεν του έκαναν πίστωση, όπως μου είχε εξηγήσει περίλυπη η ευγενέστατη κυρία που αναλάμβανε τις παραγγελίες.


----------



## Themis (Jan 12, 2017)

Η Φωλιά του Βιβλίου στην υπόγα της Πανεπιστημίου ήταν όαση για τους αγγλομαθείς στα χρόνια της δικτατορίας, μοναδικός δίαυλος για βιβλία που θα ήταν αδιανόητο να κυκλοφορήσουν στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2017)

Themis said:


> Η Φωλιά του Βιβλίου στην υπόγα της Πανεπιστημίου ήταν όαση για τους αγγλομαθείς στα χρόνια της δικτατορίας, μοναδικός δίαυλος για βιβλία που θα ήταν αδιανόητο να κυκλοφορήσουν στα ελληνικά.









Ομολογώ ότι δεν θυμάμαι πού ψώνιζα την περισσότερη λογοτεχνία. Υπήρχαν επίσης ο Παντελίδης, ο Σαμούχος και η υπόγα στο Μοναστηράκι. Αλλά δεν με ενδιέφεραν βιβλία που θα ήταν αδιανόητο να κυκλοφορήσουν στα ελληνικά — μόνο βιβλία που θα ήταν αδιανόητο να διαβάσω στα ελληνικά. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από τη Φωλιά έχω τουλάχιστον ένα τριπλογεμισμένο ράφι με αγγλόφωνη Sci-Fi, γι' αυτό κυρίως την επισκεπτόμουν. ...



Και βάλε. Εκεί γαλουχήθηκα στη Λε Γκεν, στον Ντικ, στον Χέρμπερτ, στον Ασίμοφ, στον Κλαρκ, στον... στην... στη νιότη μου, στ' αγγλικά μου, εκεί έκανα τις πρώτες μου παραγγελίες βιβλίων, που τότε χρυσοπληρώναμε, με το δολάριο να κάνει 36 δραχμές και να χρεώνεται 150 κι εγώ ν' αδυνατίζω γιατί όλο το χαρτζιλίκι πήγαινε μόνο σε πνευματική τροφή, αντί για φύλλα της τυρόπιτας γινόταν φύλλα των βιβλίων.


----------

